# anxiety?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Is anxiety a feeling that makes you wonder why? why? why? why?... and gives you a heavy feeling in ur chest and pressure on your head? Like you cant sit still under pressure. Say if a certain situation sparks an unwanted feeling you begin to have these symptoms and your first reaction is to hurry and leave. I always thought anxiety was as a constant nervousness? Am i wrong...


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I consider anxiety to be just an extream and unnatural fear but your description was pretty good, also sounds a little like a panic attack.


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

Anxiety is different for everyone. Mine most of the time leads to a tight throat ,chest, and abdomen which is a permenant feeling for me nowadays. I also feel breathless most of the time, like I have asthma or some sort of cancer. Yep, sheer anxiety can do A LOT to a persons brain, body, and life itself.


----------

